# طيار حربي



## .الراشدي. (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخواني اريد معلومات عن دراسة الطيران الحربي؟
الدول التي تدرس؟
التكاليف؟
مدة الدراسة؟

اذا حد يعرف مكان ممكن احصل منه معلومات يخبرني....


----------



## شفق الصباح (15 فبراير 2009)

علي حسب علمي أخي الرشيدي يتطلب اولاً إلتحاقك بالقوات الجوية الخاصة ببلدك ,ثم من بعد الدولة هي التي تتكفل بدراستك سواءً بها او بأبتعاثك الي آي دولة اخري
فلا يمكن لك أن تكون طياراً حربياً الأ أذا كنت تنتمي الي أحد الموسسات العسكرية خاصة القوات الجوية لأن هنالك أسرار وخرائط وخطط دولة ستطلع عليها
((والله آعلم))
وبالتوفيق أنشــــاء الله


----------



## alileith (20 فبراير 2009)

منقول
_علي حسب علمي أخي الرشيدي يتطلب اولاً إلتحاقك بالقوات الجوية الخاصة ببلدك ,ثم من بعد الدولة هي التي تتكفل بدراستك سواءً بها او بأبتعاثك الي آي دولة اخري
فلا يمكن لك أن تكون طياراً حربياً الأ أذا كنت تنتمي الي أحد الموسسات العسكرية خاصة القوات الجوية لأن هنالك أسرار وخرائط وخطط دولة ستطلع عليها
((والله آعلم))
وبالتوفيق أنشــــاء الله_

اخي العزيز 
خالي عقيد سابق بالقوة الجوية واخبرني اضافة لما تعلمته اثناء تأديتي للخدمة الالزامية في كلية عسكرية للدراسات العليا ما يلي 
مدة الدراسة 3 سنوات 
الدولة التي تدرس وتكاليف الدراسة 
افصلها كما يلي 
بالنسبة للدراسة العسكرية فهنالك قسمين 
أولا القسم العسكري وهو كما اضاف الاخ اعلاه وتتخرج كضابط طيار او ضابط مهندس وتكون الدراسات العليا فيها الاركان فقط 
وفيها تتخرج اما ضابط طيار
وتفصيلها كالتالي 
اما ان تكون طيار على المقاتلات والتي تتدرب على الطائرات بسرعىة 2 ماخ 
او ان تكون ظابط ملاح وتختط بالطائرات العملاقة وتمنح اضافة لرتبة ضابط اما ضابط ملاح او ضابط هندسة الطيران وهم يعمولن على الطائرات الضخمة ك
طائرات النقل 135 ,بوينج ,ايرباس ..ألخ 
القاصفات العملاقة كالبي 52 او 
سوخي 24 او التوبوليف وغيرها 
هنا مدة الدراسة اكثر من 3 سنوات واكثر كلفة لكونك ملاح +طيار أو مهندس 
او ضابط مساند وهو لا يقل اهمية عن من هم في الجو و
الاختصاصات التفصيلية مثل 
المرور الجوي -الملاحة -هندسة طيران 
القسم الالكتروني ومنها 
الرادار
التحسس النائي والستراتيجي
الحاسوب 
انظمة الاطلاق التوجيه 
تتبع : هندسة الحاسبات -البرامجيات -الهندسة الالكترونية -الحاسوب -الميكاترونكس 
الصيانة 
المحركات -
الصورايخ ومحركات الدفع النفاث
الاسلحة والتسليح بأنواعها كالمدفع الرشاش 
انظمة التبريد والتكييف
شبكة التقاط الطائرات 
هياكل الطائرات 
تتبع الهندسة المكيانيكة اما بالنسبة لبدن الطائرة فهنالك قسم المعادن 
المواد المتفجرة واسلحة الدمار الشامل
هندسة مكيانيكة 
هندسة نووية مع تدريب عالي لاطلاق مثل هذه الاسلحة وكيفية تجهيزها والتعامل معها 
تكون مدة الدراسة مستمرة 
اللياقة البدنية والتدريب 
تابع للدراسة الطيران وهم الاشخاص المسؤولين عن سلامة اجسام الطيارين ولياقتهم -وخصوا للضغط العالي الذي يتعرضون له وقد يصل الى 9g مع 
الاطفاء 

الدراسة فالاختصاصات اعلاه فتكون مايلي 
3 أشهر تدريب عسكري عنيف
4 سنوات تخصيصة 
بعد التخصص 6 اشهر دراسة عسكرية 
سنتين دراسة متخصصة 

الكلفة 
اما ان تدرس على حسابك ومن ثم تتطوع او ان تتطوع مباشرة ويتم تنسيبك الى احدى الكليات العسكرية او المدنية


----------



## alileith (20 فبراير 2009)

*اضافة طيار حربي*

عفوا نسيت 
هنالك ايضا المروحيات وهي كلية عسكرية وايضا تخرج ضباط طيارين للسمتيات اي المروحيات 

اما بالنسبة للطيران الحربي للطائرات النفاذة ثابتة ومتحركة الجناح فيا زميلي العزيز الطيار الحربي ليس له زمن معين للدراسة اذا يقضي فترة تدريب لا تقل عن 3 اشهر على كل طائرة جديدة يرتقيها ومدة اضلفية لكل نوع مهمة او جناح سيشغله
اشرح كلامي 
في مرحلة البكلوريوس للطيار الحربي يتم تعليمه الاساسيات والمبادئ فقط ولكن بعد ان يتخرج يتم ادخالة الميدان الفعلي اذ قد لا يسمح له بمهام من نوع معين قبل التدريب والتعود على الطائرات التي سيعملون عليها او المهام من حيث كونه سيشغل وظيفة الاعتراض الجوي او القصف بعيد المدى او القصف البحري والارضاع الجوي او الاشتباك الجوي والتجسس والتصوير وكل منها له قسم معين وتدريب معيين فعلى سبيل المثال لم تعتمد المملكة المتحدة تخرج اي ملازم طيار من قبل كلية الطيران الملكية البريطانية قبل تدريبهم لفترة تزيد على تسعة اشهر واعتبار تخرجهم معلقا لحين اكمالهم كامل فترة التدريب بعد الدراسة الاكاديمية ولحين ارسالهم للقتال 
بالنسبة لطياري السمتيات اي المروحيات فيظل يدرس لحد رتبة رائد كحد ادنى وانما يتم اعتماد الرتبة لأغراض الراتب فقط والذي يتقاضاه من اول شهر دخل الكلية كطالب قوة جوية

اما اذا كنت تحب الاصناف السنادة من الصيانة والتسليح والتجهيز والعتاد والرادار والمواد الكميائية والاتصالات وخدمة تحليل المعلومات والوقود وخدمات المطار وهم خريجي معهد مدني او هندسة مدنية 

ملحوظه 
الطيار الحربي يختلف عن غيره اذا يحتاج مع الذكاء الى النظر الحاد والصحة السليمة واللياقة العالية وهذا سيجعلك يازميلي تفكر بانك لا سامح الله لو مرضت مستقبلا فلن تتمكن من ارتقاء اي طائرة مقاتلة او حتى اذا وصلت الى سن 55 عكس الطيران المدني


----------

